# Maus erkennt Mauspad nicht



## Mure58 (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner neuen Maus und meinem Mauspad. Vor c.a. 3 Wochen habe ich mir ein Mauspad gekauft. Das Steelseries 4HD. Mit meiner alten Maus funktionierte alles einwandfrei. Es war jedoch eine sehr alte Maus und ich hatte schon länger vor, mir eine neue zu kaufen. Also habe ich mir vor 2 Tagen die Sharkoon Drakonia Black Gaming Maus gekauft. Die Maus ansich finde ich nicht schlecht, jedoch erkennt sie das Mauspad nicht. Der Mauszeiger bewegt sich nur sehr schwer bis garnicht.
Ich vermute mal, dass der Laser Sensor die Oberfläche (Plastik) nicht erkennt. Gibt es Leute die eine ähnliche Erfahung gemacht haben ? Oder gibt es eventuell Möglichkeiten das Problem zu beheben ? Sonst muss ich die Maus wieder zurückgeben, obwohl ich sie nicht schlecht finde für den Preis :/

MfG

Mure58


----------



## jackennils (17. Januar 2014)

Da ist nicht zufällig noch ein Aufkleber unten an der Maus oder?


----------



## ColorMe (17. Januar 2014)

Auf anderen Oberflächen funktioniert sie wohl Problemlos?


----------



## Mure58 (17. Januar 2014)

Nein auf dem Laser ist keiner. Nur ein QC passed Aufkleber. Dieser befindet sich aber an einer unwichtigen Stelle.
Auf anderen Oberflächen funktioniert sie ganz normal. Jedenfalls auf meinem Tisch. Etwas anderes zum Testen habe ich nicht, da ich kein 2. Mauspad habe :/


----------



## SwissBullet (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte eine Steelseries XAI Maus die ich auf einem Steelseries Qck benutzte.
Als ich dann auf eine Logitech MMO G600 umgestiegen bin mochte sie das Mauspad überhaubt nicht.
Ich nahm dann mein altes MTW Mauspad,ist wie härteres Plastik und sie lief wie nichts gewesen wäre.
Danach kam die Deathadder 2013 die mit dem Steelseries Qck keine probleme hatte.
Bei mir war es nicht so das sie ganz versagt hätte,aber ich musste die DPI der Maus extrem hoch stellen und selbst dann lief sie nicht so,wie es hätte sein müssen.


----------



## DrTraxx (23. Januar 2014)

Ich habe das Problem gerade selber mit einer Logitech G600. Bis vor 2 Tagen lief die Maus ohne Probleme auf dem Mauspad und nun verweigert sie nahezu jede Bewegung. Auf dem Tisch funktioniert sie dagegen tadellos. Hab sogar 4 andere Mauspads ausprobiert und bei keinem wollte die G600 so richtig. Ansonsten bleibs halt der Schreibtisch.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Januar 2014)

Das ist halt das Problem von Lasersensoren. Die sind bei den Mauspads immer ziemlich wählerisch.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2014)

Habe eine Kone XTD, hatte noch nie Probleme mit meinem Razer Goliathus mauspad. Hatte das ja schon vorher, hat aber noch nie rumgezickt darauf.


----------



## Falcon (28. Januar 2014)

Seltsam. In der Sharkoon Drakonia Black steckt der Avago 9800 Sensor drin. Zumindest der Avago 9500 kommt mit dem 4HD von SteelSeries wunderbar klar, selbst getestet.
Sicher, dass die Maus keinen Defekt hat?


----------

